# Butch and Denny's perch caller??



## reo (May 22, 2004)

What is it??


Thanks 
reo


----------



## osprey (Apr 14, 2004)

It's a piece of pipe with a rod thru the center that is then tied to a line,lowered to the bottom and tied off to your boat.As the boat rocks side to side it makes a clanking noise which calls in the fish.I made my own for about 2.00 bucks.Osprey


----------



## jfan (Aug 11, 2006)

Does it work?


----------



## G.LoomisMan (Aug 12, 2006)

it works cuz when it makes the noise the perch get curious and school up and you add a little bait and you got yourself a lil bit of dinner for yourself...it works the same way with the head boat...diesel motor+steel boat=cool vibration noise which= more perch...haha pretty funny isnt it??
________
Honda RC series


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

u kiddin me..... a perch caller.....hummmm

i heard of people smackin the bottom with the anchor to stir things up or a bait lump... kinda like chumming...


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i use an antique fish decoy.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

take a can of oil tuna and poke a bunch of holes in it and put it on a line tight to the bottom the boat will rock releasing the scent


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

what do you use *Van*... a decoy??? what do u do there???


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

The perch caller does work.I also have made my own.A few years back I attended a LECBA confrence.Fred Snyder from the Ohio Sea Grant was one of the speakers.He said that perch as well as smallies are attracted to sound. He witnessed this while diving the artificial reefs off of Cleveland.If Fred says it then it is no bull.Try it You'll like it.


----------



## Bees (Feb 12, 2005)

sounds very interesting, could someone show us exactly how to make one? thanks


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

anybody have a photo of one??


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

ezbite said:


> anybody have a photo of one??



I would be interested in that too!!


reo


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

its funny you mention fred ........over the years i have learnd quite a few things about noise and bottom disturbance from him and observed quite a few under water try out on erie some time........ fishing for small mouth and draging an anchor behind the boat the sediment and noise will cause smallies th follow it eating the crayfish and minnows that it stirs up thats why i am so intrested in my field of studdy now......jim


----------



## once was (Oct 25, 2005)

I use a 1/2 oz disc sinker and a 1/4 oz bank sinker drop shot style. They clank together and really help on slow bite days.


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

I heard of the Tuna in the sock trick. An old timer told me and claims it always made a slow day better. He claims it's not legal though???

Dave


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

What type of pipe works best-copper, galvanized...?
What diameter? How long? :B
I agree that a pic would be sweet, if possible. 

And where did the name come from?

This is good stuff. :B


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

osprey said:


> It's a piece of pipe with a rod thru the center that is then tied to a line,lowered to the bottom and tied off to your boat.As the boat rocks side to side it makes a clanking noise which calls in the fish.I made my own for about 2.00 bucks.Osprey


Ok, so is this basicaly a bell, only that the outer surface is a piece of pipe and the striker is a solid rod? 

I'm picturing a piece of pipe with a bolt going through it at one end. And a piece of solid rod suspended (by string or light chain?) inside the pipe and from the bolt. Sort of like a cow bell made from a pipe?...... is that right


----------



## doubledown (Jun 22, 2005)

never leave home without it


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Basicaly you are right.Mine is is about 14in. long,made of 1.5in.stainless box tubing.The base is 4x4in.The rod has to be long enough to run from top to bottom and still be long enough to attach a washer or nut to for the rope.You do not have to use stainless.It also does not have to be box tubing.Here is one tip though.I drilled .25in holes in mine close to the base.This allows water to run out when you pull it up when you are done fishing.HOPE THIS HELPS.


----------



## Bees (Feb 12, 2005)

Thanks Erie Rebel, any chance of a couple pics of your perch caller?
Thanks again!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

any pictures of this "perch caller" i would like to try one. thanks EZbite


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Very interesting topic. 

Who is the Butch and Denny?

I wonder if anyone has experimented with different metals for the pipe, and the different sound effects on the perch?

Stainless and brass would produce the sharpest clang, clunk, etc.; but would that necessarily be what would best draw the perch?
From the descriptions so far, it sounds like the actual noise can come a striker rod against the wall of the pipe; or from the rise and fall of a pipe against a bottom plate.

Hmmm, an old brass tube from a porch chime might work well for the pipe.

There is also another type of perch caller that I remember reading about a few years ago in Great Lakes Angler. It also keyed in on the curiosity of perch and utilized bright objects to draw them.  
Anyone remember it?


----------



## sickle (Apr 15, 2004)

Butch & Denny's is a bait shop near Oregon, OH. We go there all the time for bait & to get our perch cleaned. I'm gonna have to check out the "perch caller" next time I stop in. Later.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

thanks for the photo. thats all i needed to weld one up for myself. i wonder how pvc would hold up and sound? humm, i got lots of that laying around. might just make one out of it also. do a little test...


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Where's the pic?A picture is worth a thousand words and I can't read that well.Have any kind of metal i need as i work in a machine shop.Want to try one.


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

ezbite,

Could you please post that pic??

Thanks in advance

reo


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

go to ospreys thread. its the #2(perch caller) post on page 1. just click on the highlighted words that say 

"http:s6.photpbucket.com. " 

its highlighted in blue.


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

Ahh, OK got it. 

Thanks


----------



## BCranky (Apr 8, 2005)

could some one please describe how this is made. cant tell by the pic how is inside rod attached to outer.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm going to put a rod down the middle with washers welded on the sides to keep it centered ,press fit or weld bottom and top plate and some type of hook for the line.I'll post pic when done and results once tried.Also the holes to let the water out.All new to me.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I would think this thing needs to be water-tight to be effective. Drilling the holes to "let water out" would allow water to come in and 'deaden the tone" in my opinion??!


----------

